# Outlet Winker?!



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I read about these outlet winkers that you just plug into an outlet and then plug your lights into it and they blink! Sad thing is I cannot find one or I'm looking for it in the wrong places or something.

TO MY ?

Does anyone know where I can buy one of these?

I have found some old links that no longer work or product is no longer there.

Any alternatives are VERY welcome!!!!


----------



## Chrismo (Nov 10, 2008)

Just google search 'flasher button' and you'll find a disc that lays inside the socket... probably available at your local electrical supply (not home depot, but maybe?)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the winker outlet/flasher I think you were referring to. I have several and bought mine at my local Ace Hardware store. It's made by Cooper Wiring and I'm sure is available at other hardware stores as well. They should only run a few bucks.

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Cooper-Wiring-C471-10-Winker-Lampholder-Adapter-4169421.html

Ace still looks like the best deal, especially if you have one near you: http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=30905

Here's the manufacturer's catalog page for the device (under flasher): http://solutions.cooperwiringdevices.com/common/brands.cfm?pg=Detail&brandName=CWD%20Residential&category=Electrical%20Accessories:%20Miscellaneous&id=18358

BTW the buttons are a different product and work only on lightbulbs in lamps. The winker outlet lets you connect to light stands. This is the device that is mentioned in the Big Scream TV's "X-Treme Haunted House Make-Over" DVD (a forum sponsor btw) and I think under Kammo's thread that was started a year ago on creating a burning coal or log look for cauldrons. 

Since this type of product will flash when it heats up due to current passing through (hope I explained that correctly), I found that low wattage LED lights will not give you the same flashing rate as mini lights for example or may not really work at all. 

How are you planning on using it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK here's the forum links I was thinking of illustrating two different usages of it:

Used with lighting FX box for creating lightning:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/74219-lightning-help-please.html

Used for burning embers:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/72040-witches-cauldron.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I remember hearing something about these a while back and then completely forgot about them... thanks for the links!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I went on the Ace web site to order one and shipping was over 9 bucks...wtf?


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


> I went on the Ace web site to order one and shipping was over 9 bucks...wtf?


Holy shipping Batman!  (sorry just aged myself with that comment) 9 bucks is insane for such a small inexpensive item. I am going to have to make a trip to my local ACE and see if they have them. Hope everyone has an ACE close enough to get what they need without driving very far .


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

BigScreamTV (one of our sponsors) has them! Here's the link the flasher:

http://www.lightformproductions.com/storeflashercircuit.html


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Most of the winker outlets will only flash once every 3 to 4 seconds so make sure you look at the flash rate.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I went out and picked one up tonight at ACE and it was 3.99. I also stopped by a Menards(like lowe's) and they have them for 4.99.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I e-mailed Ace and expressed my dissapointment in the $9.15 shipping charge on a $2.89 item.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

New to this thread.

What do these things do?

Point me to a video to show me what they do (or control). Bring me out of the fog.


----------

